# 25th Aniversay of quattro, HUGE Gathering in Colorado!!!



## BLT4SPD (Aug 7, 2005)

Come one, Come all, to the Greatest Show on Earth....okay, Greatest show in North America! 
Please visit http://www.urq25.com


----------



## BLT4SPD (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: 25th Aniversay of quattro, HUGE Gathering in Colorado!!! (BLT4SPD)*

I saw that someone else posted about this event in this forum (a few threads down), but I JUST noticed it. So, sorry for the double post here! 
I will say that we just updated the website, so online registration is now available!


----------

